# Ways to kill off Coyotes ????



## tommy jacobs (May 15, 2008)

I would like to hear from every one on ways to kill off large numbers of coyotes, Like i said before i dont care what way it is, iam just needing a bunch of groups killed off ASAP, Looking for new ideas on this,  PLEASE  post or private message or TJ 770 570 2704


----------



## ericflowers (May 15, 2008)

just tell russell that they're turkeys and he will go kill them all


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2008)

No way to do it legally!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 15, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wTvKwWXwgpM&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wTvKwWXwgpM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Seems like this works pretty well.


----------



## SWbowhunter (May 16, 2008)

Tread lightly my friend. In your haste to kill coyotes,  I would hate to see you held responsible for the death of nontarget wildlife, domestic animals, or god forbid another person. Here is one example:

http://www.fws.gov/southeast/news/2004/r04-031.html


----------



## Killer41 (May 16, 2008)

Shoot Them!


----------



## Steelvisual (May 16, 2008)

Leg on head snares.


----------



## spring (May 16, 2008)

I've heard a sponge that has been soaked in bacon grease will do the job...


----------



## satchmo (May 16, 2008)

*Be careful*



spring said:


> I've heard a sponge that has been soaked in bacon grease will do the job...


This will kill anything that eats it in a slow lingering death. No animal deserves this ,not even coyotes. Also not legal in Georgia.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 16, 2008)

Why not just shoot 'em?


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 19, 2008)




----------



## bulletproof1510 (May 19, 2008)

Invite me on a hunt, I'll kill'em


----------



## Rexter (May 20, 2008)

*Hunt them out*

If you own the land they coyotes are on, or legal access to it, I am sure you will find plenty of hunters on this web site that would enjoy a hunt where coyotes are as plentiful as you suggest. Sign me up.


----------



## backyard buck (May 22, 2008)

i would be intrested in a yote hunt


----------



## I_like_to_hunt (May 22, 2008)

me to


----------



## dan229 (May 22, 2008)

Seems like the best option is to sign up a few of the guys on here that want to hunt the yotes...you get the experience and tools for free...hard to beat that deal. May want to draw up a little paper work  and then let the guys/gals have at the yotes.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 26, 2008)

Anyone up for some hunting?


----------



## Cleankill47 (May 28, 2008)

I'm game. It'll give me a chance to get back into hunting after being cooped up on base all this time.....


----------



## tdot527 (Jun 17, 2008)

let some of the guys that trap on here take care of em'


----------



## Cowboy (Jun 22, 2008)

Say we all get together and load up and have a shootin' yote' party Haditha(See Iraq) stlye. I'm in for the killin!


----------



## Derek Edge (Jun 22, 2008)

Timik and a dead calf.


----------

